# I can connect to access point, but the internet cannot be found - wireless problem



## youngen (Jan 20, 2007)

Hi guys, I am trying to connect my laptop to wireless internet via an adsl modem plugged into a linksys speedbooster wireless router. I used this same router in my dorm room when I was living on campus and had no problems at all accessing the internet but now back at home I cannot get connected to the internet.

It says that I am connected to the access point, but that the Internet cannot be found. If anyone could help me figure this out I would appreciate it so much!

Here is my ipconfig from the laptop:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Claire>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Larry 
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Eth
ernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-39-30-EB-EA

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Wireless-G Notebook Adapter WPC54G V
3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-14-BF-E6-C1-60 
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.100
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1 
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, 20 January 2007 8:38:35 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, 21 January 2007 8:38:35 PM

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 5:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : D-Link DUB-E100 USB 2.0 to Fast Ethe
rnet Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-80-C8-38-26-1A 
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.7
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1 
 DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, 20 January 2007 8:47:03 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, 19 February 2007 8:47:03 PM

C:\Documents and Settings\Claire>

And this is the ipconfig /all of the working PC:

C:\Documents and Settings\Claire>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Peter
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Eth
ernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0D-87-ED-79-9B

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Dynalink RTA100+ USB
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-85-A0-01-01-04
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.3
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.2
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.2
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.2
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, 20 January 2007 8:44:29 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, 19 February 2007 8:44:29 PM

C:\Documents and Settings\Claire>


----------



## youngen (Jan 20, 2007)

I just tried pinging 192.168.1.1 on laptop and pc and both work. However, when I try to ping 66.94.234.13 with the laptop it doesnt work, it times out. Dont know if that is helpful at all but trying to provide as much info as I know...


----------



## youngen (Jan 20, 2007)

anyone??


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

Do you know the IP address for your Linksys router? I see your laptop is getting an IP address from 192.168.1.1, and your working PC is getting it's IP address from 192.168.1.2.

It looks like one or the other is connecting to a different network.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Ditto on what Frank4d said. This could happen if the ADSL modem is an ADSL modem/router combo, which gives you two Dhcp servers. Sometimes this configuration will work if you use different subnets for the two LANs.

Note that your non-working PC got its wireless IP configuration from, I assume, the wireless router while getting its wired configuration from what I assume is the modem/router combo. From your symptom I assume that it is wired to the wireless router or else the wired connection is a slower nominal speed than the wireless.


----------



## youngen (Jan 20, 2007)

I just checked and I do have an ADSL modem/router combo. No my PC is working fine because I am running it via wired internet. It is my laptop that isnt working. Do I have to change the settings somehow to get them running on the same network? And if so how?


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

You could go to Network Connections > Properties (for your network connection) > Internet Protocol (TCP/IP) Properties and manually set an IP address and DNS server. The problem with doing so is that you could set an IP address that would conflict with another, causing more headaches.

Did you see my post asking if you know the IP address of your Linksys Router? Because your "ipconfig /all" indicates the laptop is getting an IP address, but it is not from the same router your desktop PC is getting it's IP addrress from.

When you click on the network connection on your laptop, does it show it is connected to your own network name (or another one)?


----------



## youngen (Jan 20, 2007)

I am pretty sure the ip address for the linksys router is 192.168.1.1 - at least that it what I type in to explorer to open up the router config page. 

Yep I am connected to my network name, because there is only one other wireless network around and it is locked.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If you change the LAN address on the Linksys router to another subnet, say 192.168.0.1, it may work. You will still have two Dhcp servers but most times that will not cause a problem. If that doesn't work, or you want the far superior solution, configure the Linksys as a switch and wireless access point via JohnWill's oft-posted procedure.

Connecting two SOHO broadband routers together.

Configure the IP address of the secondary router to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.1.2 through 192.168.1.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.1.254 as it's IP address.

Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.

Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router.

Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. Leave the WAN port unconnected!


----------



## Folk70 (May 3, 2007)

So, I was having exactly the same problem. I just realized that the SSID for my network was spelled slightly different in the Router configuration and in my computer configuration. A minor error ("linksys11182" and "Linksys1182"), allowed me to connect wireless to the router but would not grant me internet access. Make sure the name in the computer matches the name in the router, as it is case-sensitive. Good luck!
:up:


----------

